# Spanish Bite?



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone catching any Spanish yet at the P'cola Beach Pier? Coming over next Sunday to give it a try.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried trolling for them in the pass Friday and didn't have any luck. Not the pier but I did try just off the coast. I trolled from bouys 3 and 4 all the way in with no knockdowns. 

I did catch one (1) off the coast of Texas (Galvaston) 2 weeks ago by a RIG that we were working on. Maybe it will not be far away.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

They Should be coming in, in the Next week or so if the water warms up,, Good Luck!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My buddy just caught some spanish near panama city.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

NO the water temp isnt right I guess. This time last years I was slaying monster spanish on the pier. HOPEFULLY REAL REAL SOON!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I caught one on the beach of NAS Pensacola on Saturday, We assumed it must have been a retarded spanish mackerel but still a good sign


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

:moon dont take all the credit cornflake! ya wouldn't have caught it unless i told you you had a bight on that rod :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ha ha, your partially right, it was a circle hook though so i dont think he was going anywhere


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Bucket fulls of Spanish were caught on OIP today.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, I'll be over Sunday, hopefully they will stick around for a while.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They were catching them on and off all day today too.


----------

